# Ergonomie



## mtbnbancz (28. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend,
ich bin knapp unter 1,70 habe eine Schrittlänge von 75 - mit Schmerzen 76,5 cm.
Das Radon ZR Team ist das Objekt der Begierde.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit einem 18" Rahmen glücklich werden kann?
Beim 16"er erscheint mir das Oberrohr einfach zu kurz.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Blut Svente (30. Januar 2011)

Hi 
 ich selber bin 173cm groß. Aktuell fahre ich 17er MCS und 18er Skeen.
 Der 16er ist mir zu klein/kurz. Ich denke das Du mit den 18er besser zurecht kommen würdest...
LGS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wickedstyle (30. Januar 2011)

Ich kann Dir nur Raten, es selber zu probieren. Im Forum wird Dir zwar immer sehr gut geholfen, aber am Ende musst Du Dich auf dem Bike wohl fühlen. Was nutzt es wenn z.B. ich Dir schreibe, ja es passt, kauf es und Du merkst "hmm... muss das so sein?". 
Am besten frag mal im Lokalforum ob jemand das Bike in der gewünschten Größe hat und bitte ihn nett um ein Probesitzen/ eine Probefahrt, oder fahr im Laden vorbei und teste es!


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Januar 2011)

Wenn man laut Tabelle zwischen 2 Größen steht, sollte man bei der Wahl 2 wichtige Faktoren bedenken:

- Einsatzgebiet (lange Touren auf Forstautobahnen: M; Singletrails und technische Strecken: S)
- persönliche Vorliebe! Ich denke dieser Punkt ist der wichtigste. 

Ich selbst stehe zwischen M und L, bei 183 und SL86. Ich fahre das ZR Team in M (habe mich also für die kleinere Größe entschieden) und es passt mir gut. Für mich habe ich mit der Zeit herausgefunden, dass ich gerne etwas aufrechter und nicht so CC-mäßig sitze. Deshalb kam ein Lenker mit mehr Rise und jetzt isses perfekt. 
Überhaupt kann man nach dem Kauf die Geo auf seine persönliche Vorliebe noch etwas anpassen, indem man mit Vorbau und Lenker experimentiert.

Also, im Idealfall einfach mal probefahren und schauen, wo Du Dich spontan wohler drauf fühlst. 
Tipp: Falls Dir der Weg nach Bonn zu weit sein sollte: Schau mal, ob es in Deiner Nähe einen Cube Händler gibt. Die Hardtails sind von der Geo her sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Ritzlguru (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo mtbnbancz,

wir hatten alle Größen schon bei uns und mit Deinen Eckdaten geht die Empfehlung zum 18" Modell. Falls wider Erwarten das Oberrohr zu lang sein sollte, dann hilft die ergonomische Anpassung mittels Vorbau und/oder Lenkertausch wie von BikeMike schon erwähnt.

Grüße aus dem Süden


----------



## Kesaro (31. Januar 2011)

Mein Bruder hat das ZR Team... es fällt eher klein aus.

Ich würde das 18er nehmen

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## fissenid (2. Februar 2011)

HallO!

ich bin 175 cm groß und fahre das Skeen als 18" und bin mit der Größe sehr zufrieden..... kleiner wäre nicht gut!!!

Bei Hardtail eher noch größer wie kleiner!!!


----------



## killerbandage (2. Februar 2011)

jep hab die gleichen daten wie du...hol dir das 18..hab ich auch ist noch richtig potential drinn wenn es mal zu steil wird um den sitz ab zu lassen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Februar 2011)

mtbnbancz schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> ich bin knapp unter 1,70 habe eine Schrittlänge von 75 - mit Schmerzen 76,5 cm.
> Das Radon ZR Team ist das Objekt der Begierde.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit einem 18" Rahmen glücklich werden kann?
> ...



Da das ZR Team eher Kompakt ausfällt, ist auf jeden Fall in Deinem Fall 18" zu empfehlen.


----------



## mtbnbancz (8. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Antworten!

Ich habe mir mit der Entscheidung lange Zeit gelassen und habe, nachdem mir von Kollegen von Radon abgeraten wurde, mein Fahrrad vor Ort gekauft. 
Es ist ein Cube LTD Pro zum Schnäppchenpreis in 16" geworden. 
War zwar trotzdem teurer als das Radon ZR aber so konnte ich Probefahren, habe den Service um die Ecke und keine Bauchschmerzen mit Rahmenbruch-Gerüchten.


----------

